# Is it Goodbye Cyprus..((((



## Abergavenney (Jul 11, 2016)

This post will not affect obviously those who have residency in Cyprus or have dual nationality.Well we are heartbroken. In short we were planning on coming to Cyprus to live. Now the bretexit has changed all that. My wife is a non EU citizen. And quite frankly we are sick of life in wet wales. It appears that all UK citizens also ( soon we all will be non eu citizens!). previously the rules were that one could travel with their wife or husband if they were a non EU citizien to any EU country as long as 1 spouse was of EU nationality. Now with Bretexit its all about to change!. So my first question is with regard to this?. Maybe nobody can answer it but any thoughts would be welcome.

The second thought is I cannot imagine anybody in their right minds considering buying now in Cyprus!. Unless its for holidays of course. But to live the dream expat style?????. Seems terribly risky. We are very disappointed!!. We however were not going to buy due to the Cypriot market but in the future we would have liked to do so...(((. If anybody has any good news or positive thoughts do share them with us...As in what the hell is going to happen NOW???????.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As very many Brits lived here before Cyprus became a member of the Eu I doubt much will change. There may be a few more forms to fill in and conditions to be met but President Anastasiades has pledged that the special relationship between Britain and Cyprus will not change. It will take some time to sort things out but I think people are panicking prematurely.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Nobody knows the exact answer to what will happen post Brexit but I suggest you read the recent thread about it where you will find my and other opinions. I do not believe we will experience any significant changes and I made the point that Cyprus simply cannot afford to have all British expats leave.

Now, if you can put your doom and gloom aside for a moment and think logically, Britain will be in the EU for another couple of years which will give you plenty of time to move here and get your residency. At that time you will be in the same state as other residents here.

There is something ironic in having so many in Britain supporting Remain who are now in a terrible panic about how the country is about to "collapse" and yet you obviously wanted Britain to Remain in the UK in order to leave it!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's also rather ironic that many of us who live here were brexiters and are not in the least worried about what will happen to us now.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Britain joined the EEC in 1973 when David Cameron was 7 and George Osborne was 2. Like so many of the "Remain" camp, they did not know life outside the institution and yet pontificated about the dire consequences of leaving. As I've said before on this Forum, the younger generation are risk-averse, and would rather stick with the devil they know.

It is far too early to predict what will actually happen post Brexit - we haven't even invoked Article 50 yet, and will not do so until a clear path ahead is mapped out detailing exactly what we want our relationship with the EU to be. In this, I believe that Theresa May is a safe pair of hands. Unlike the other candidates, she would not give assurances about the future of EU citizens living in the UK. This is not because she wants to send them all back, but because she fully realises that their future status is inextricably linked to the status of expats (like us) currently living in another EU country. There are deals to be struck and no-one yet knows what they will be. However, we should remember that Cyprus and the UK have a special relationship based on 3 major factors - British rule in Cyprus until 1960, Cyprus is still a member of the British Commonwealth, and the fact that there are well over 26k British expats (officially) living here with huge purchasing power. On this last point alone, many more businesses would close over Winter and may not therefore survive long term if the British expats were not around. The housing market here has been precarious for a number of years now, and it is unthinkable that those owning or renting property will be required to just leave - the impact on local communities and municipalities would be far too serious to contemplate.

Don't give up on your plans to move here! Living in Wales, you will be well aware of the term "Dare to dream!" 

It's not over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## Abergavenney (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the answers. I do agree that we do not really know what is going to happen next. I understand that Britain has a special relationship with Cyprus. However Cyprus will pander to the EU and its laws at the end of the day, them having more leverage. Which is rather ominious or at best uncertain depending on as you correctly stated David how we negotiate out. I currently cannot see anything positive bar from hoping I am incorrect. I also do not agree with the impression that the Brits are holding the island together I say 'anymore' no more than they do in Spain and France where there is a far higher percentage of expats.

One point nobody has touched on (dont expect you too as the probablity is most are married to eu citizens and if there are any expats who are in a similar position I would apprecaite your thoughts.)...In short..what would happen to Brits who have non eu wives?. They are allowed no questions asked under Marriage to EU citizen to move anywhere in the EU no questions asked. 

Anybody with any thoughts on this important topic that does affect Brits wishing to bring their non eu wives to Cyprus.???.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Abergavenney said:


> . I also do not agree with the impression that the Brits are holding the island together I say 'anymore' no more than they do in Spain and France where there is a far higher percentage of expats.


I don't believe anyone said the Brits are holding the island together but without the estimated 60,000 expats here the economy would be severely affected, the housing market would collapse with a dearth of properties available which in turn would damage the building industry. Tax revenues locally, centrally and VAT would be hit. In other words the ex-pat community is very important.

Spain's population is 46.77 million and has 381,000 ex-pats which is .81%
France's population is 66.03 million and has 173,000 ex-pats which is .26%
Cyprus's population is 1.14 million and has 60,000 ex-pats which is 5.79%

so quite why you think Spain and France has a far higher percentage of expats is a mystery. But I hope you can see from this that the removal of expats from Cyprus would be significant to the economy but almost unnoticeable in Spain and France.

You say you currently cannot see anything positive and your posts wallow in doom and gloom. Unless you can shift that attitude I suggest that it won't be long after arriving here that you'll start to complain about the quirks of Cyprus.

Pete


----------



## Tony007 (Jul 17, 2016)

My wife is Turkish and we are contemplating a move to Northern Cyprus, if we move we will make the best of it and try to fit in. We have been to cyprus before so have an idea on life there, but you have to make the best of it where ever you go, just my thoughts.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

With regards to Brexit, personally I was against it, but it hasn't affected our move to Cyprus in the slightest. The exchange rate is dire at the moment but so what? The UK has had terrible weather recently!

Since 2008 the economy has been all over the place anyway, and we've all had to deal with it. Brexit is just one more thing that has to be dealt with. There will no doubt be something else after that.


----------



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm sure that your concerns are valid to you. However I am also pretty sure that the Russians,Chinese and all the other non EU nationals currently residing in Cyprus have found the answer with perseverance and the will to make it happen. 
If you want to move to Cyprus you need to look into what it is that your wife is required to do to move there. there will be certain papers etc but you wont have to jump through flaming hoops!
My wife and I have spent the last 5 years researching our move to Cyprus for when i retire in 2018, yes the Brexit was a disappointment to us because it may make it slightly harder, but we are not giving up and will endeavour to make our dream happen.


----------



## Abergavenney (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks Popsicile your answer was very helpful and encouraging!. You are correct on all fronts. Far more pragmatic than the criticism I got from you PeteSylv. This forum is about making a network of friendship with expats and not a turkey shoot!.


----------

